# Canadian 5E3 Kit Vendors?



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I sat down with a couple of GC members for lunch yesterday and between all the schoolgirl gossip, mostly me, the question of amp kit vendors came up. I'm interested in another build and I've done the Trinity one already. Who in Canada, besides Trinity, puts together and sells amp kits?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I too am intetested in hearing some responses here. I too have built a Trinity 5E3. I have since been building amps by sourcing my parts from various suppliers in the USA.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

My guess is that's it if your looking the chromed 5e3 chassis it will probably have to come from maybe Trinity in Canada or south of the border Weber or Mojotone . 
If you are need of technical support & instructions no kit available anywhere will give you the help the Stephen at Trinity will .
so if you can build with only the schematic & the layout you can easily build using a blank Hammond chassis & the rest should be able to source here in Canada
& of coarse do a cab your self .
www.thetubestore.com - Amps, Amp Kits & Accessories
Amplifier Parts - Canada


----------

